# Help name our road trip bike bus



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

Me and 4 of my friends bought a shuttle bus and we converted it into a camper. (many pics below).

We're going from CT to BC then down the west coast and back across to the east coast.

We need a good name for the bus to paint on the front, so please help!





































Constructing a cargo box to go under the side of the bus










Storage for 5 DH bikes



















It can roll outside the bus too for easy loading haha YAYY!!!










welding away









Bed framing

















Two extra beds on top&#8230;.









That can be pulled out









Shelves

















And a sink
https://i39.tinypic.com/2efjakj.jpg[/IMG

here's the supplies
[IMG]https://i40.tinypic.com/1tknki.jpg

installed a third battery for accessories/lights









Volta55 prepping the TV mount (look at those aesthetics)









The urinal









Installing ceiling lights









intalling the TV









Modified the seat frames so they can turn sideways at night









Trying to use a burned hole saw lol









Seats turned sideways









Installed the TV and N64









Cover for the extra battery and power inverter and switches for the lights









Custom installed compass. we can only navigate using this and a sextant









Extra battery and power inverter installed










cover for the spare battery. we have an isolator switch and a switch for interior and exterior lights










steel










weld










pull-up bar










pull-up bar testing. works great



















tearing out the old floor










the old floor remains



















new floor. nice and homey


----------



## Pädi1 (Jan 2, 2012)

WTF?!? Awesome idea and even more awesome vehicle and build, unbelievably good finish et.c. Are you guys carpenters or something?
Sorry, haven't got any name suggestions, I'm bad at both remembering and creating names, please keep us posted though about how the build goes on. 
How is the performance now BTW? Surely it must have suffered a lot after all the extra weight?
Anyway, awesome, this is a must-do-thing for me.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

Edit: Just did some dirty math on the distance you'll travel, mileage, and fuel cost.

Call it "The Gas Hole"



Looks great. Please keep us updated on your trip.


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

That looks bad to the ass


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

This seriously give me flashbacks to the Tom Greene classic: Road Trip.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Super sick build. Sorry, I have no names either.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

That thing is ridiculous! There should be no way you guys don't have the time of your lives. You should post weekly updates of your adventures.


----------



## scaryfast (Apr 23, 2004)

The route you're taking looks like a boot. Call the ride, "The Boot Bus"


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

"MTBeings"


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Call it: Rapemobile. 5 dudes in a bus for that long, somethings bound to happen.


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

Moosey said:


> Call it: Rapemobile. 5 dudes in a bus for that long, somethings bound to happen.


bangbus is more like it


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Amazing Larry104 said:


> bangbus is more like it


I guess that works too.

For the record I'm super jealous. Let me know if you're stopping at Northstar, I'd be happy to show you around if you want.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

keeping up with the rape theme ha ha,,, why dont you rework the badge thats already on the front and call it starshaft ha ha ha,,, 

it's probably not a good idea to have anything offensive on there, you dont want any hostile locals forming a lynch mob ha ha ha,,, looks like an epic trip you got planned,, i hope you got some kind of breakdown cover,,,,, aaa or what ever it is you have in the usa,


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Maybe you can copy one of these?


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Barnabus Rodtripus the 3rd.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

What an awesome trip planned! I'm jealous too!

All I can think of is 5 Guys 1 Bus


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

cyclelicious said:


> What an awesome trip planned! I'm jealous too!
> 
> All I can think of is 5 Guys 1 Bus


lmao i like that one


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

Moosey said:


> I guess that works too.
> 
> For the record I'm super jealous. Let me know if you're stopping at Northstar, I'd be happy to show you around if you want.


yea, we're riding northstar for 2 days


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

I think one of the original outlaw "cannonball run" races left for the west coast from Darien. If she was mine I'd call her Cannonball.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Sweet set up. I don't have an idea for a name worth posting!


----------



## RaindogT (Oct 2, 2005)

the panty dropper. //thread


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

The Fantastic 5 Dream Machine, lol.


----------



## billy7idol (Apr 20, 2011)

Re-tread bus... paint it yellow and have tread marks like pin striping or race stripes.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Amazing Larry104 said:


>


stripper pole?


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

From what your route looks like, your bypassing 7 Springs (PA), Snowshow (WV), and Launch(PA) bike parks? Bus names: The Gloryhole, The Gravity Pit, The Enterprise, The Waffle Kart.


----------



## Teqtonik (Jan 14, 2012)

In my opinion, this is the kind of thing that can't be named on a forum. It needs to take it's name from the guys who put all the blood sweat and tears making it into the being it now is and the experience you share with it. Let us know what you and your compadres come up with!


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

It looks like your stopping at Levis Mounds in Wisconsin. Is that correct? You may not have the best luck if all you've got are DH bikes. You may be better off heading North a bit more to Marquette in the U.P.
Sorry I dont have a name for it either.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Teqtonik said:


> In my opinion, this is the kind of thing that can't be named on a forum. It needs to take it's name from the guys who put all the blood sweat and tears making it into the being it now is and the experience you share with it. Let us know what you and your compadres come up with!


I somewhat agree with Teqtonik on this, but it doesn't have to be named by the crew, but it has to felt by the crew ...don't search for a name, let in come to you. It may come from a spontaneous moment in the most unlikely of places or persons and it will just fit.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

This is the weirdest ****... I was riding at vultures knob in Wooster Ohio today, and there was a group of guys from CT there... on their way to Whistler... but they had a converted school bus painted red white and blue... 

They stopped at rays indoor mtb park to find it was closed for the summer, and ray sent them to ride at the knob since they were in the area.

Weird coincidence, or did I ring my bell so badly when I otb that I didn't see the bus right lol....because the one in the pics above just don't look anything like what I saw.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Falling (Aug 1, 2006)

Cheesy but, SS Jealousy or UR Jealous.


----------



## dansMTB (Aug 12, 2004)

Very Cool. Bus mods are awesome!!!!


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

I thought the build was pretty BLAH until I saw the N64, that did it for me.

the Chunderbus?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

what are you stoppin for in montana? bigsky or something?


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

big terry said:


> This is the weirdest ****... I was riding at vultures knob in Wooster Ohio today, and there was a group of guys from CT there... on their way to Whistler... but they had a converted school bus painted red white and blue...
> 
> They stopped at rays indoor mtb park to find it was closed for the summer, and ray sent them to ride at the knob since they were in the area.
> 
> ...


thats nuts man. me and one of the other guys goin on the trip went to school with them. we just graduated from uconn and we're gonna meet them out at whistler. crazy ahha


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

I'd just call it, 


"The Short Bus"


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

Iggz said:


> I'd just call it,
> 
> "The Short Bus"


lol, it was actually used as a handicap bus for greenwich. we left the sign in the back that says "transporting disabled children"


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Well in that case why would you ever want to call it something else?

SHORT BUS 2012

****in' awesome


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I have no suggestions right now but that is so freaking awesome. I'm jealous.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

Amazing Larry104 said:


> thats nuts man. me and one of the other guys goin on the trip went to school with them. we just graduated from uconn and we're gonna meet them out at whistler. crazy ahha


haha thats fvcking great! hope all of you all have a righteous summer! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Just stencil "2012 MTB World Tour" all over the bus and make it look pretty and then tell whoever asks that you're famous and hopefully they will cater to you. Act like you own the place and people will stare and point thinking that you ARE the sheit. 

Or just paint "Disabled for hire and Donations accepted" on the sides. 

For the name of the bus though I'd go with:
Bust Or? 
The Machine
Phuckit
$hitBox 
PoorBoy Express


I'll come up with more......


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Don't have a good name for the bus, just wanted to make sure that you will be stopping at Hood River and Falls City in Oregon to ride Post Canyon and Blackrock. 
Damn this trip will be awesome. I hope you'll be posting a trip report here as you go.


----------



## ShortBusJames (Sep 30, 2004)

If you are going through AZ (I presume you are going to the Grand Canyon in your route) you might want to consider hitting Flagstaff. Not a Bike Park per se, but some really good DH trails to shuttle.:thumbsup:


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

one of the 5 dudes checking in.. frikkin cant wait



Teqtonik said:


> In my opinion, this is the kind of thing that can't be named on a forum. It needs to take it's name from the guys who put all the blood sweat and tears making it into the being it now is and the experience you share with it. Let us know what you and your compadres come up with!


i agree with this.. i do like starshaft though ahaha


----------



## Slozomby (Mar 22, 2012)

can we call it larry?


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

Slozomby said:


> can we call it larry?


haha sure...


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Monkey Wagon.

Also the way you guys did the wood and welding, electrical, urinal, etc. Why stop there
design a FR bike, 29ers, etc. U Conn puts out some smart kids. Design a line of bikes for Amazing Larry's Monkey Bike Co Have fun and be safe on the trip you kids.

PS--cant believe youre going all that way thru Cali and not stopping here in So Cal?
Then you can call MTB Action and have their photog come shoot some Monkey Wagon shots, interview you guys and shoot a few action shots here in the San Gabriel Mtns of LA.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Name it after Jack White's awesome new album: "Blunderbuss" (no typo).

Oh and way to go guys, should be a totally awesome trip. As someone already posted, if you didn't put Blackrock on your map, you should. I've never been, but based on the footage, I wouldn't want to go on a DH roadtrip and NOT go there...


----------



## JasonCz (Mar 29, 2011)

Nobody has suggested "Mystery Machine" yet?










My vote is "Shortbus 2012" though. Looks like you guys did an awesome job :thumbsup:


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

fatcat said:


> Also the way you guys did the wood and welding, electrical, urinal, etc. Why stop there
> design a FR bike, 29ers, etc. U Conn puts out some smart kids. Design a line of bikes for Amazing Larry's Monkey Bike Co Have fun and be safe on the trip you kids.
> .


its my dream to be honest.. TIG welding is the absolute best( graduated from SUNY Delhi with welding degree).. the engineering part goes to amazinglarry and 1 other of the 5 that are going on this trip


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

i would name it a whale's vagina


----------



## MOJO K (Jan 26, 2007)

Linky to the other bus(by way of bikerag.com)------- Living The Dash -------


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

*The Dirtbag Express*

That looks like it will be too much fun.
Hopefully everbody stays healthy.
If I were only 25 years younger...

michael


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Teqtonik said:


> In my opinion, this is the kind of thing that can't be named on a forum. It needs to take it's name from the guys who put all the blood sweat and tears making it into the being it now is and the experience you share with it. Let us know what you and your compadres come up with!


Agree wholeheartedly. That's how we name our trails as well. Usually, an incident or two happens and the name becomes obvious.

Great project and upcoming adventure!


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

Thomas Shredison
Little Shred Riding Hood
The Shred October (cool sub)
Drop Dead Shred
Night of the Living Shred
Shred White and Blue
Gnar Wars, Episode I (with Gnar Gnar Binks)
Shred Bundy's Van
Four Shreddings and a Funeral
Gnarmageddon
Dawn of the Shred
Gnarcissism (5 Gnarcissists)
Shreddy Krueger
MEDUSA
Frankenshred
The Sperminator (cause someone WILL spank it on the bus, probably all 5 of you actually, gonna smell like bleach by week 2)

HAVE FUN. When you go by Glenwood Springs, CO (MM 116 I70) you should go up to Snowmass and ride the lifts.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

MOJO K said:


> Linky to the other bus(by way of bikerag.com)------- Living The Dash -------


damn rob they made their trip way more official than ours


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

themarsvolta55 said:


> damn rob they made their trip way more official than ours


need to step up your game! lol

you all ought to hit the spots in ohio they did, you wouldnt regret either one of them.no serious climbing or bomber downhills but they are some of the nicer rides ohio has to offer, and they are about a half hour apart.


----------



## ssalinas (Mar 31, 2011)

*Call it .....*

YOLO:thumbsup:

...let the abuse begin.


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Wagon Queen Family Truckster comes to mind... but I think it deserves something better.

You could just call it "the coolest thing ever"

I think somewhere there should be a sign that says "come back for tonight's special, ladies drink for free"

I wouldn't be surprised if you could actually get some sponsorships for putting corporate logos on it... what bike company wouldn't love to see their logo on something so awesome that is gonna be parked at so many cool destinations?


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

Uncle Six Pack said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you could actually get some sponsorships for putting corporate logos on it... what bike company wouldn't love to see their logo on something so awesome that is gonna be parked at so many cool destinations?


couldnt agree more, but we just dont know how to make those connections

amazinglarry got a **** ton of bike related stickers


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

themarsvolta55 said:


> couldnt agree more, but we just dont know how to make those connections
> 
> amazinglarry got a **** ton of bike related stickers


tart by sending off emails, with piccies of your bus and planned route,,, maybe make a few phone calls,,, if you dont ask you dont get,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

themarsvolta55 said:


> couldnt agree more, but we just dont know how to make those connections
> 
> amazinglarry got a **** ton of bike related stickers


Pick some companies and email them, photos of the build and your trip should speak for themselves.

Start with manufacturers of bikes you ride, gear you have, etc.

Friggin awesome build by the way, some cool ideas, I especially like the slide out bike tray!

Something to consider for my travel/utility trailer build!


----------



## Uncle Six Pack (Aug 29, 2004)

Uncle Six Pack said:


> Wagon Queen Family Truckster comes to mind... but I think it deserves something better.
> 
> You could just call it "the coolest thing ever"
> 
> ...


If it already says "Starcraft" on it, then maybe "Gnarcraft" would be appropriate.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

Uncle Six Pack said:


> If it already says "Starcraft" on it, then maybe "Gnarcraft" would be appropriate.











" Shiiiit just got real"


----------



## veryavgwhtguy (Jul 31, 2008)

"Furthur" after the bus in Electric Koolaid Acid Test.


----------



## reigndown3 (Apr 3, 2009)

Dude i'd call it the "YardSale" or The Huck Truck


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Kinda long, but at least you should have a bumper sticker that says, "It's all downhill from here."


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

that's pretty amazing, larry...


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> that's pretty amazing, larry...


----------



## T.toomey (May 29, 2012)

Don't call it anything just have a sick time riding


----------



## Amazing Larry104 (Aug 19, 2005)

road map table for inside with our route highlighted









spare tire mount









tire mount









tire mounted. nice and sturdy









paintin the name









stickers laid out ready to go









classic









mr bean


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

That is amazing ---> Make sure you stop at Blackrock, Oregon. It is the best. THE BEST.


----------



## danmanholl (Jan 13, 2012)

looks like so much fun!!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Totally amazing. 

Have fun spending your life savings on gas! Just did a cross country trip myself.. It hurt deep.


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Great job guys!


----------



## hilikus (Sep 11, 2005)

nice nate nice


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

You should buy some of the chalkboard paint and let people you meet sign it or draw on it. You also need to have some sort of tally stickers for either broken parts/crashes/beers drunk or something of the sort.


----------



## dansMTB (Aug 12, 2004)

The dream this thread started was too awesome to let it die without a proper trip report? Hopefully it didn't end prematurely with a blown engine or something.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Yeah, what ever happened to these guys? I want the deets!!


----------



## PACS (Jun 7, 2010)

Paul.C said:


> Yeah, what ever happened to these guys? I want
> 
> Probably still hung over...


----------

